# CPT for Arthroscopic Bankart repair vs Open



## jrickert (Oct 17, 2012)

My Sports Med Orthopedic surgeon always does his Bankart repairs arthroscopic - Does anyone have a CPT code for that?


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 18, 2012)

jrickert said:


> My Sports Med Orthopedic surgeon always does his Bankart repairs arthroscopic - Does anyone have a CPT code for that?



look at 29806


----------



## daedolos (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you for that pro-tip.

Peace
@_^
The doctor kept calling it a "bony Bankart."


----------

